# Photocompetition August 2005 "At Work"



## sovietpop (Aug 5, 2005)

drum roll. 

After intense consulation, Skim and I have agreed on this months theme.

This months theme is 'Work' or 'At work'  (that is, there is a difference between being in a workplace and actually working, fag break anyone). 

So you can think of 'at work' as a verb, something that is being done or as a place, somewhere people are either forced to be or are carrying out work.

You can think of 'work' in terms of objects that symbolises that has to be done, or as people in the act of doing.

where I got the idea;

I was at a course recently about how people fill in time diaries, and one of the interesting things that came up was that if people are asked to note what people are present when they fill in their diaries, they never mention that serving staff (like waiters, or shop assistants) are there, even though they most likely are. Which made me think that perhaps people working in the public arena become invisible. Which made me think about whether some types of work itself is invisible. So I'd be interested to see what you come up with.

Rules:

* Up to 3 pictures allowed

* Post up the link, not the picture

* All entries must be in by last day of August

* Only use pictures you photographed yourself

* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did

* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

* Voting starts on 1st September and ends on 3rd September. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- person with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free. Or any others you choose or see fit to use.

Votes/comments/contributions from all urbanites welcome!

Thumbnails of all the photos can be found at

link to thumbnails


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2005)

Excellent


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 5, 2005)

phew., so it hasn't been done before. Ironically skim is on a day off today so couldn't post


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 5, 2005)

Ace- a great theme, and one that will let me indulge my workerist tendencies. Fetishisation of traditional forms of work ahoy!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

Excellent theme. Lots of potential in this one.


----------



## sajana (Aug 5, 2005)

Excellent theme.


----------



## Onket (Aug 5, 2005)

Good choice. My new camera is being delivered (hopefully) tomorrow, so I might even have a go myself.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

Onket said:
			
		

> Good choice. My new camera is being delivered (hopefully) tomorrow, so I might even have a go myself.




What are you buying?


----------



## Onket (Aug 5, 2005)

A Pentax Optio WP.

It's bought, just waiting for delivery.

Quite excited!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

Onket said:
			
		

> A Pentax Optio WP.
> 
> It's bought, just waiting for delivery.
> 
> Quite excited!




Nice


----------



## Onket (Aug 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Nice


----------



## alef (Aug 5, 2005)

First entry (recent shot taken near Crystal Palace):
Domestic appliance


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2005)

off topic, but do you know what they call the ornate blocks of wood on the end of a shops front? As appear on the left and right, of the sign?

anyone - i need to know!!


----------



## blackadder (Aug 5, 2005)

My first entry..To repent for their sins


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2005)

blackadder said:
			
		

> My first entry..To repent for their sins



 'Mass'

Class!


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2005)

Out of tollerance 
Out of focus too


----------



## alef (Aug 5, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> ...I was at a course recently about how people fill in time diaries, and one of the interesting things that came up was that if people are asked to note what people are present when they fill in their diaries, they never mention that serving staff (like waiters, or shop assistants) are there, even though they most likely are. Which made me think that perhaps people working in the public arena become invisible. Which made me think about whether some types of work itself is invisible...


This is a very interesting issue. I'm not so sure it's an issue of being in the public arena so much, more of what grabs people's attention and focus of priority.

For a year now I've been a school teacher, and my main attention in the classroom is the kids. Also in the classroom can be up to three teaching assistants who, I'm embarrassed to say, sometimes become invisible to me! This is a big issue, as some of them need directing towards the pupils in need of support. And it's also a concern as teaching assistants are poorly paid, looked down upon by many pupils and easily feel neglected and become disaffected with their work. Hopefully with more teaching experience I'll juggle everything with more balance.

Anyway, my point is simply that becoming blind to people working around us is a complex and interesting issue. Capturing this through photography is certainly not easy, but it'll be interesting to try...


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 5, 2005)

Here's one:

dusting


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Aug 5, 2005)

A chance to use a piccy

Feel the heat 

KoD


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 6, 2005)

Taken from an auto-rickshaw in Kochi, India:

Spice market, Kochi


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 6, 2005)

Barber's shop
http://www.pbase.com/louloubelle/image/30224122


----------



## Skim (Aug 6, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> After intense consulation




 

Thanks for sorting out the thred, Sovietpop – I couldn't face sitting at a computer on my day off


----------



## sajana (Aug 6, 2005)

here is my first entry. i took this picture of my team-mates when we were shooting a documentary last year. 

an interview in progress 

once again congrats to both skim and sovietpop for the excellent theme.


----------



## lozmatic (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm off on holiday next week so half of August will not be about work for me   

First entry is from 2001 - Tim


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 7, 2005)

i didn't want to post a photo of any of the miserable twats in my office so took this instead


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Aug 7, 2005)

Number 2 just rotated very slightly & cropped

Men at work 

KoD


----------



## lozmatic (Aug 7, 2005)

Here's my second entry...

The Shop Fitter


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 8, 2005)

first one for this month - took it in an airport whilst waiting for a flight back home

hand


----------



## mauvais (Aug 9, 2005)

The thumbnails link is a bit broken - it has a <br/> stuck on the end.


----------



## alef (Aug 9, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> The thumbnails link is a bit broken - it has a <br/> stuck on the end.



Can't see it, looks fine in all my browsers on a Mac. Please PM me the details.


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 9, 2005)

doesn't seem to work on my mac now. link goes to a dead page?

edit: working now, ta alef for the help


----------



## Soreenkid (Aug 9, 2005)

drunk on duty 

i may have to take this down, cos even though I took the photo, I don't own the rights. 

edit: bugger it, 72dpi @ 640 - no use to man or mouse.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 9, 2005)

was he spitting out a rhyme?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 9, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> was he spitting out a rhyme?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 9, 2005)

its true man he looks like hes rapping lol can in hand akin to mc's at a squat party and the dude next to him is throwing some funky shapes... big fish little fish cardboard box styleeeeeee


----------



## Soreenkid (Aug 9, 2005)

lol i told ya i had a good photo for this comp 

(he was actually - americans tch)

science as a sailor init


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 9, 2005)

hahaha sick  what was he rapping about? ''I fucked abby last night and shes a filthy ho'' ?


----------



## Soreenkid (Aug 9, 2005)

Um.... who's abby


----------



## foamy (Aug 10, 2005)

heres my first.
i only took it because it gave me the horrors


http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a214/nayjaytay/theexamhall.jpg


----------



## Antrophe (Aug 10, 2005)

Darn, my entry for this was a crane too.  It'll be up later.


----------



## Firky (Aug 10, 2005)

foamy said:
			
		

> heres my first.
> i only took it because it gave me the horrors
> 
> 
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a214/nayjaytay/theexamhall.jpg



I wonder if "I love suzie" is still scratched onto that desk


----------



## exosculate (Aug 10, 2005)

Soreenkid said:
			
		

> drunk on duty
> 
> i may have to take this down, cos even though I took the photo, I don't own the rights.
> 
> edit: bugger it, 72dpi @ 640 - no use to man or mouse.




That is a great shot!


----------



## Firky (Aug 10, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> That is a great shot!



it bugs me you can see the arc, of the john smith's emblem (sp?) cut off crudely, but if I cropped it any tighter I'd of lost the guy playing the invisible piano, finger... now that *really* pulls my eye, or is it just me?

(does that make sense?)


----------



## exosculate (Aug 11, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> it bugs me you can see the arc, of the john smith's emblem (sp?) cut off crudely, but if I cropped it any tighter I'd of lost the guy playing the invisible piano, finger... now that *really* pulls my eye, or is it just me?
> 
> (does that make sense?)




Yeah I know what you mean, how much have you cropped from the bottom of the pic?


----------



## Soreenkid (Aug 11, 2005)

About 1/2"

stickin with that version though - may clone it out, but thas' cheating


----------



## exosculate (Aug 11, 2005)

Soreenkid said:
			
		

> About 1/2"
> 
> stickin with that version though - may clone it out, but thas' cheating




Still stands as a very good pic regardless of that - don't clone it - that would be wrong.


----------



## alef (Aug 11, 2005)

Don't think it needs a different crop or any rubber stamping, great photo as it is! It's actually very easy to get fixated on a detail in a picture which doesn't actually bother anyone else. Problem is once something bugs you it becomes impossible to ignore it.


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 11, 2005)

Another entry

outside Poole station


----------



## Soreenkid (Aug 11, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Another entry
> 
> outside Poole station



Quality, even if it was posed it was be quality.


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 11, 2005)

Soreenkid said:
			
		

> Quality, even if it was posed it was be quality.



Cheers Firky.

Luckily, the "moment" seemed to go on forever -- I had enough time to find my camera in my bag, take it out of the case, and wait the couple of seconds for it to warm up.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 11, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Another entry
> 
> outside Poole station




Nice shot!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2005)

as busy as a...


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 11, 2005)

On the thumbnails blackadders photo links to her(?) profile not the photo !

My entries will be along soon !


----------



## BennehBoi (Aug 11, 2005)

The merry dance of work...


----------



## hiccup (Aug 12, 2005)

Entry 1: JCB

Entry 2: Walk This Way


----------



## snadge (Aug 12, 2005)

My first entry 

whats the ruling on using a picture that I have already won with?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 12, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> My first entry
> 
> whats the ruling on using a picture that I have already won with?



We all get to beat you with sticks for the sheer cheek of it.


----------



## snadge (Aug 12, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> We all get to beat you with sticks for the sheer cheek of it.



lol, thought as much, won't be using it then    

here it is anyway but I'm not entering it 

past winner


----------



## hiccup (Aug 12, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> lol, thought as much, won't be using it then
> 
> here it is anyway but I'm not entering it
> 
> past winner



Actually I think quite a few people have entered photos in more than one comp, and I think winning pics may well have surfaced more than once. Can't think of any off the top of me head, but I don't really see why you shouldn't be able to. As long as we all still get to beat you with sticks.

EDIT: 'Tis is wicked photo too


----------



## girasol (Aug 12, 2005)

Dunno if this is the correct interpretation, but this is a pic of me, at work, sat on my chair... Took it today with my new sexy camera! 

Me At Work


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 12, 2005)

Here is my tuppenyworth:-

 It's hard work this thinking business.

And another one:-

Film crew at work 

The final one:-

Wired! 

Hocus Eye


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Aug 13, 2005)

Golden Arrow - cropped from a portrait shot and levelled in photoshop. A wicked barmaid pulling wicked beer at a wicked pub.


----------



## Skim (Aug 13, 2005)

First entry:
The Office


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 13, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> First entry:
> The Office



nice one Skim did you use any kind of filter for that one?


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 13, 2005)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> nice one Skim did you use any kind of filter for that one?



my interpretation of "caste" would be..daylight expousre + flourenscent + tad of tungsten= touch of the greeenies.


----------



## Skim (Aug 13, 2005)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> nice one Skim did you use any kind of filter for that one?




Just took it on a walk home from work one winter's evening, it's on the South Bank. I used a digital camera, an Olympus Mu, then tidied it up in Photoshop with some cropping, auto levels and a teeny bit of unsharp mask to give it a little definition. It was pretty green already, but I gave it a little 5% of green to give it the final touch and make it look as best it could, as close to the original as possible.


----------



## Soreenkid (Aug 13, 2005)

high tied


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

Soreenkid said:
			
		

> high tied




Another nice shot - you're doing well on this one mate.


----------



## Soreenkid (Aug 13, 2005)

Thank you

I don't have my own camera anymore - i just use work's. 
Because of that I think I`m taking more time when squaring up; as I want it to be decent... but I also know the camera has to be returned shortly.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 13, 2005)

...decisive_moment_bollocks with point and shoot....leash_up


----------



## blackadder (Aug 13, 2005)

My second entry

Twister anybody?


----------



## Soreenkid (Aug 13, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> ...decisive_moment_bollocks with point and shoot....leash_up


 

that is more leisure than work.


----------



## alef (Aug 13, 2005)

The domestic appliances guy has a slacker cousin in Bejing:
Forbidden City security guard 

(Taken with a disposable camera, lots of work done to scan: levels, cloning out dust and marks, sharpening...)


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 13, 2005)

Soreenkid said:
			
		

> that is more leisure than work.



cough_see your shitty_fkkd_up pickee of sailors_cough 


but then I suppose if I'd come up with some such comment I would have been just bitter, twisted and jealous...fuck off Firky/Soreenkid/*Spiritualised*Whatever you get to call yourself...cheers for being a twat.... for being a consitant twat...see all your other contributions today...  ...oh yeah btw fuck off twat!  

</dry humour>


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 13, 2005)

on_the_job I was soooooooooooo waiting for this shot...as I took it someone fell into me...hence the slight blur/shake... that person bounced and glanced off me and fell over complaining *at me* for not getting out of the way...*paparazzi mode!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 13, 2005)

Pack it in please. This isn't P&P.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> cough_see your shitty_fkkd_up pickee .fuck off  twat.... twat...fuck off twat!


This is unacceptable abuse for this forum. Kindly desist.


----------



## alef (Aug 13, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> on_the_job


I like this shot because at first glance I only saw the wedding people. It's the context of this competition's theme that draws the main attention to the photographer and makes this an interesting pic.


----------



## alef (Aug 13, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Entry 2: Walk This Way


Great shot! At first I thought it needed cropping, but on reflection the extra space makes him look particularly lonely and bored. Also the baby ad on the right is a fun detail.

I was toying with going to Oxford Street to snap the Golf Sale man for this comp. Seem to remember the editor has some shots of him as well.


----------



## Firky (Aug 13, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> cough_see your shitty_fkkd_up pickee of sailors_cough
> 
> 
> but then I suppose if I'd come up with some such comment I would have been just bitter, twisted and jealous...fuck off Firky/Soreenkid/*Spiritualised*Whatever you get to call yourself...cheers for being a twat.... for being a consitant twat...see all your other contributions today...  ...oh yeah btw fuck off twat!
> ...



i wasn't spiritualised but everything else is true - you need a geordie accent, mate. You could call your own mum a cunt, and she'd just pinch your cheeks and call you a cheeky northern monkey


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 14, 2005)

a thankless job


----------



## Random One (Aug 14, 2005)

never entered before so here goes, my first entry is:

Pigs on Parade


----------



## hiccup (Aug 14, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> never entered before so here goes, my first entry is:
> 
> Pigs on Parade



There were _ a lot_ of police there (London Mela) weren't there?


----------



## Random One (Aug 14, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> There were _ a lot_ of police there (London Mela) weren't there?


 hehehe...yeah there were a fuck load of them (never seen so many before at one of these things before)


----------



## Firky (Aug 14, 2005)

sky


----------



## ck (Aug 15, 2005)

Soreenkid said:
			
		

> high tied



love it !


----------



## stroober (Aug 16, 2005)

well this is my view everyday

puter


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 17, 2005)

At work, Bolloxs I'm at lunch


----------



## Random One (Aug 17, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> At work, Bolloxs I'm at lunch


 that is a really cool shot and kinda scary too!


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 18, 2005)

my first one; stack


----------



## Random One (Aug 18, 2005)

this is my 2nd entry

 At work? We'd like to be


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 18, 2005)

very good.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 18, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> this is my 2nd entry
> 
> At work? We'd like to be




Nice and very topical.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 18, 2005)

Here are mine. Taken at the Gleneagles demo when the shit kicked off. All three converted to black & white and given a photoshop equivalent of a red filter. Apart from that they are as taken.

1. Through the Barricades

2. Thin Blue Line

3. Riot!


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 18, 2005)

I particularly like the second one.

edited to ask: what does the red filter do? and how did you do it in photoshop?


----------



## Random One (Aug 18, 2005)

i really like all 3 but the 1st one is my fave


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 18, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> I particularly like the second one.
> 
> edited to ask: what does the red filter do? and how did you do it in photoshop?



Generally speaking its used for skies, brings out the contrast in them, but I like it for other black and white stuff as it makes them more dynamic (imo). See here for another example which is perhaps more obvious. In photoshop its a case of converting the image to b&w, then setting values (which act as a red filter)to the right number. Cant remember off the top of my head what they are, ill post them up on here when I have chance.

edit - it does mean that you can suffer some burn out on white objects (see the buildings and sky in the 3rd image) unless you alter them in photoshop but to be honest Im not one for messing too much with the original unless I really have to.

Cheers for the comments btw.


----------



## chooch (Aug 20, 2005)

Two:
Grime
A big crop, greyscale, contrast boost, and some grimifying.
24-7. Big crop, and a contrast boost.


----------



## Firky (Aug 20, 2005)

Really like 24-7, chooch


----------



## snadge (Aug 20, 2005)

My second taken from a moving car, hence the motion blur

caught kipping


----------



## lozmatic (Aug 20, 2005)

stroober said:
			
		

> well this is my view everyday
> 
> puter



copyright thief! intellectual property abuser!  that's my pic within your pic!  

if you win i want .05% of the glory


----------



## Random One (Aug 20, 2005)

lozmatic said:
			
		

> copyright thief! intellectual property abuser!  that's my pic within your pic!
> 
> if you win i want .05% of the glory


----------



## stroober (Aug 22, 2005)

lozmatic said:
			
		

> copyright thief! intellectual property abuser!  that's my pic within your pic!
> 
> if you win i want .05% of the glory


EEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 22, 2005)

lozmatic said:
			
		

> copyright thief! intellectual property abuser!  that's my pic within your pic!
> 
> if you win i want .05% of the glory



And don't forget about the photographer who took the pic for the calendar on the wall.

Sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 22, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> I particularly like the second one.
> 
> edited to ask: what does the red filter do? and how did you do it in photoshop?



Here are the settings for a photoshop equivalent of a red filter. 

Open the photo you wish to convert.

1. Select - Image > Adjustments > Desaturate
2. Select - Image > Adjustments > Channel Mixer

Enter the following values:

R = 84
G = 16
B= 0
Constant = 0

Then save the settings so you can apply it when you want rather than re-entering the values. I actually tweaked these settings a little for the photos I linked on the other page, so if yours come out slightly different you know why


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 22, 2005)

thanks very much for those values. every day is a school day


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 23, 2005)

Can we help? 

My second one. The women in the middle is reading a leaflet about her working rights, which she's just been given as part of the Stand Up for Your Rights campaign.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Aug 23, 2005)

My third

Taken on a Sunday in London, was taking the building but spotted the taxies as I was going to take the pic, I've just cropped it a little 

no rest for the wicked 

KoD


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Aug 23, 2005)

After the pictures of the police, I thought I'd enter one of the army doing the same job.

squaddies

Scanned and slightly cropped. The photo was taken from the roof of a bunker we'd occupied. Shortly after it was taken I put the film in a canister and threw it over the lines. Just as well, after being released from arrest the replacement film in my camera had been totally exposed. Not for the first or last time.


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> After the pictures of the police, I thought I'd enter one of the army doing the same job.



I like it.


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 23, 2005)

that's a brilliant photograph.


----------



## blackadder (Aug 23, 2005)

*My second entry*

This is my second entry, pic was taken in Cardiff city centre...


Work?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 24, 2005)

Visited Pembrokeshire County Show last week. Anywhere here are my entries;

Farm worker asleep 

Local breeders


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 24, 2005)

I love cops  

Urban Games some time ago 
_Photo of a photo as my scanner not working.
Photoshop: Levels/Crop/Grayscale /72dpi_

Do I need to point out lads cap!


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 24, 2005)

My last entry:

Late shift


----------



## Firky (Aug 24, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> My last entry:
> 
> Late shift



is that with a tripod or a very steady hand?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 24, 2005)

Here are my entries

Entry 1 - Oxford Deference 

Entry 2 - Tyre Man 

Entry 3 - Dinky Donuts


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 25, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> is that with a tripod or a very steady hand?



Handheld -- although it's obviously night, there was a reasonable amount of light.

Looking at the EXIF stuff -- 1/250, lens wide open.

I'd guess ISO 400/500. For some reason, in ACDSee I can't see any ISO data for Nikon D70 pictures. Weird. I must be missing something...


----------



## Random One (Aug 25, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Here are my entries
> 
> Entry 1 - Oxford Deference
> 
> ...


 i like tyre man


----------



## jung offender (Aug 25, 2005)

Sorry boss but we quit... 

Turin. A few weeks ago. 

far too hung over for this to be as good as I thought it might be of course


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Aug 26, 2005)

My last one:

A Busy Life


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 26, 2005)

^


----------



## Random One (Aug 27, 2005)

how does the voting work? is a poll added to the thread?


----------



## alef (Aug 27, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> how does the voting work? is a poll added to the thread?


No there's too many entries for that. From Sept 1st-3rd simply post on this thread your votes for three photos in order of preference.

Good to see a lot more entries with this theme, had been quieting down in recent months.


----------



## sajana (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh dear! wont be able to vote this time. getting married on the 4th of september. 


(thats a round about way to gather some wishes   )


----------



## Onket (Aug 27, 2005)

sajana said:
			
		

> Oh dear! wont be able to vote this time. getting married on the 4th of september.
> 
> 
> (thats a round about way to gather some wishes   )



Congratulations etc....

But why don't you vote between the 1st & the 3rd?!


----------



## alef (Aug 27, 2005)

sajana said:
			
		

> Oh dear! wont be able to vote this time. getting married on the 4th of september.
> 
> 
> (thats a round about way to gather some wishes   )



Congratulations, that's brilliant! Is the wedding going to be in India? All your lovely colourful shots have slowly be gnawing away at me that we absolutely must travel there some day. It's a matter of booking enough time off work and then loading up on as many memory cards as possible...


----------



## lozmatic (Aug 27, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> My last one:
> 
> A Busy Life



This guy must be related to Tom Waits!


----------



## lozmatic (Aug 27, 2005)

Last entry...

Flower Pickers


----------



## Random One (Aug 28, 2005)

my last one too:

Strike


----------



## oneflewover (Aug 29, 2005)

My first

Swapping Tokens


----------



## Gordon Gnu (Aug 29, 2005)

My very first entry.

Men At Work

Only work, a slight crop on right hand side due to traffic, sharpened, resized and auto colour in PS.

This picture was used in a newspaper article reporting the incident


----------



## j26 (Aug 30, 2005)

Entry No 1

Preparing to set sail


----------



## Random One (Aug 30, 2005)

j26 said:
			
		

> Entry No 1
> 
> Preparing to set sail


 oh wow...that is such an awesome picture, all the colours in it are just right


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 30, 2005)

last'en...turning

*not an entry the greater landscape of the shot


----------



## Addy (Aug 30, 2005)

My second entry 

Setting up an impact (FOPs) test.
Took on my Nokia but the sun messed up the colours so it was shopped for grays n brightness

Original


----------



## hiccup (Aug 30, 2005)

Entry 3: Selling Beer

Taken on Sunday at Notting Hill Carnival.


----------



## Valve (Aug 31, 2005)

working?


----------



## j26 (Aug 31, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> oh wow...that is such an awesome picture, all the colours in it are just right



Thank you.

Flattery will get you everywhere


----------



## Random One (Aug 31, 2005)

hehehe damn right!


----------



## alef (Aug 31, 2005)

My third entry:
Allders closing down


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 31, 2005)

Last one, taken on Saturday, my first day in New York   
(I went to B&H on Monday, ohmygawd what a wonderous place)

brooklyn breakfast


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2005)

1st entry-

Mark it!


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2005)

2nd entry-

3 Workmen


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2005)

3rd entry-

London Brid 

These are my first ever entries. Be gentle with me! No cropping or anything cos I don't know how to use the software yet. Just been resized, that's it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 31, 2005)

My 3rd
Cutting it


----------



## exosculate (Aug 31, 2005)

Onket said:
			
		

> Right, here goes my first ever entry. Be gentle with me!
> 
> 
> 
> London Brid




I can't see it


----------



## Addy (Aug 31, 2005)

Onket said:
			
		

> Right, here goes my first ever entry. Be gentle with me!
> 
> 
> 
> London Brid


----------



## exosculate (Aug 31, 2005)

Addy said:
			
		

>


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2005)

Do either of my links work? They do for me!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 31, 2005)

Onket said:
			
		

> Do either of my links work? They do for me!




No - they are probably cached on your puter.


----------



## Addy (Aug 31, 2005)

first 2 work fine, the 3rd is fuckled


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> No - they are probably cached on your puter.



Riiiiiiiiight. What's that in layman's terms?! I used imageshack & used the 'Direct link to image' link.


----------



## alef (Aug 31, 2005)

Onket said:
			
		

> Riiiiiiiiight. What's that in layman's terms?! I used imageshack & used the 'Direct link to image' link.



Your browser (Explorer/Mozilla/etc) has a cache, that is it remembers images and pages and holds them locally to save downloading them again. But that isn't the issue here.

After a long while I did manage to open your third image, and have added it to the thumbnails, but there is clearly something wrong with it. Might be worth re-saving that image again with your photo software and making a new page. Some kind of glitch in there.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 31, 2005)

Onket said:
			
		

> Riiiiiiiiight. What's that in layman's terms?! I used imageshack & used the 'Direct link to image' link.




Its the last one I had probs with.

Do what alef says.


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2005)

I've re-saved it now.

Hopefully the new link will work.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 31, 2005)

Onket said:
			
		

> I've re-saved it now.
> 
> Hopefully the new link will work.



Works for me. Nice shot.


----------



## Addy (Aug 31, 2005)

yup, it works now.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 31, 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v468/Feniton/P1020451.jpg

Pax Machina.

Adulteration:  nil.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v468/Feniton/P1010014.jpg

Cacoon.

Adulteration:  nil.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v468/Feniton/P1000920.jpg

Trendy Marketspace.

Adulteration:  nil.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 31, 2005)

"creative squirm" removed.


----------



## ill-informed (Aug 31, 2005)

Here are my three entries, all taken this afternoon as it happens. Nothing has been done to the pics except the first one was taken using the 'multi-exposure' feature on the camera. 

1. Housewife 

2. Builders

3. Supermarket


----------



## camouflage (Aug 31, 2005)

Housewife is so cool, it's not fair, *I* wanted to win.


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Aug 31, 2005)

This last minute rush is making it more interesting. How many more can we expect in the next hour, I wonder.


----------



## j26 (Aug 31, 2005)

A couple more anyway.  Here's my last 2

Get me to work 

Courier!!


----------



## alef (Aug 31, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> This last minute rush is making it more interesting. How many more can we expect in the next hour, I wonder.



Nothing like a deadline to get people moving! 

This feels like a record number of entries: j26 has pushed it to just over 80 photos...


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Aug 31, 2005)

j26 said:
			
		

> Courier!!


Is that tobyjug?


----------



## blackadder (Aug 31, 2005)

My 3rd entry..

Warden on the rampage 

Used Photostudio to adjust colour and contrast slightly.


----------



## j26 (Aug 31, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> Is that tobyjug?


----------



## j26 (Sep 1, 2005)

*First Vote???*

1. Paul Russell - Late Shift

2. Exosculate - Dinky Donuts

3. Random One - At work? We'd like to be.

I would vote for Sorry boss but we quit, but I only have 3 votes


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Sep 1, 2005)

1st   -  high tied  - Soreenkid/Firky
2nd  -  Tyre Man  - exosculate
3rd  -   Flower Pickers  - lozmatic


Bloody hell, that was hard.


----------



## Firky (Sep 1, 2005)

This is hard   

3) Oxford Deference - exosculate, love this because it documents something that will soon be lost, methinks

2) On the Job - Squelch, I like this because I thought about photographing myself at work, or what I`m involved in, but I like this because it especially candid, and the guy pushing the woman into shot is ace.

1) Grime - chooch, title is perfect, grainy, and just feels 'gritty' and I hesitate to use the word, but 'urbanistic'.

Other close ones to number one are:

oldhippy - a busy life
disco_dave_2000 - Farm worker asleep
Iemanja - me At Work (this would of made it first, if it was framed to screen size  )


----------



## alef (Sep 1, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> This is hard
> 
> 3) Oxford Deference - exosculate, love this because it documents something that will soon be lost, methinks
> 
> 2) On the Job - Squelch....




There are a lot to choose from, will take me a while to decide. Also this is a more interesting month in that it seems to me impossible to predict any kind of likely winners.

Firky, for when it comes to counting of votes, can you clarify? Are you voting in reverse, or simply mean the usual 3pts to the first, 2pts second, 1pt third? An ambiguity could well be a deciding factor!


----------



## alef (Sep 1, 2005)

1) jung offender -- Sorry boss but we quit...
2) hiccup -- Walk This Way
3) Random One -- At work? We'd like to be


----------



## Onket (Sep 1, 2005)

Loads of good stuff here. I'll have to have a think.........


----------



## ill-informed (Sep 1, 2005)

*1st* The Office - skim

*2nd* Golden Arrow - reallyoldhippy

*3rd* Late shift - Paul Russell


----------



## oneflewover (Sep 1, 2005)

1st  Screenkid  - high tied
2nd Skim         - the office
3rd  Exosculate - Tyreman


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

1) Strike - Random One
2) high tied - Soreenkid/Firky
3) Late shift - Paul Russell


----------



## Robster970 (Sep 1, 2005)

1) Screenkid - High tied
2) Paul Russell - Late Shift
3) Squelch - On the job


----------



## Gordon Gnu (Sep 1, 2005)

1 Shop Fitter - Lozmatic
2 High Tied - Soreenkid/firky
3 Forbidden City Security Guard - alef


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 1, 2005)

blackadder said:
			
		

> My 3rd entry..
> 
> Warden on the rampage
> 
> Used Photostudio to adjust colour and contrast slightly.



I don't understand this shot!

The woman in purple is blurred, although she seems to be stationary, whereas the warden seems to be moving but is relatively sharp.

Did you selectively blur the image in Photoshop, or am I missing something?


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 1, 2005)

1st) A Busy Life - reallyoldhippy
2nd) high tied - Soreenkid/Firky
3rd) Housewife  - ill-informed

votes for the image not the member


----------



## Onket (Sep 1, 2005)

1st - Squaddies - reallyoldhippy
2nd - The Office - Skim
3rd- Preparing to set sail - j26

and honourable mentions (in no particular order) to-

Shopfitter - Lozmatic
Sorry Boss..... - Jung Offender
Cacoon - foreigner
Late Shift - Paul Russell
My First Entry - Snadge


----------



## girasol (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm having trouble chosing...   

argh!!!!


----------



## indicate (Sep 1, 2005)

1.  High Tied - soreenkid/Firky
2.  Late Shift - Paul Russell
3.  Tyre Man - Exosculate


Lots of top entries this month!


----------



## blackadder (Sep 1, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> I don't understand this shot!
> 
> The woman in purple is blurred, although she seems to be stationary, whereas the warden seems to be moving but is relatively sharp.
> 
> Did you selectively blur the image in Photoshop, or am I missing something?



No Paul, I have a new camera (cannon EOS350D) which allows you to focus on one of seven points in your view, I'm still learning how to use the bloody thing though.

I have the original 3+ meg on my hard drive and it's the same, except for the contrast change.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Sep 1, 2005)

Here's my three votes before I run off for me hols

1 Strike ~ Random One - really great pic, you can almost hear them

2 high tied ~ Soreenkid/firky - looks bloody scary hanging there stark & alone

3 hand ~ Robst970 - he he made me think of Thing

I did like at work we'd like to be but strike is more dynamic

Allder's closing down brought a real lump to me throat as the shop I worked in closed down & I ended up working in an empty shop 

KoD


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 1, 2005)

blackadder said:
			
		

> No Paul, I have a new camera (cannon EOS350D) which allows you to focus on one of seven points in your view, I'm still learning how to use the bloody thing though.
> 
> I have the original 3+ meg on my hard drive and it's the same, except for the contrast change.



Oh right. Must just be a tiny depth of field then, as the warden only seems to be slightly further away than the woman in purple (and the shop stuff is blurred as well).

Interesting shot.


----------



## Skim (Sep 1, 2005)

I found it very difficult to choose between these three...

1. Barking Mad: Thin Blue Line
Because I liked the detail of the reflections in the policemen's headgear

2. J-26: Preparing to Set Sail
Very elegant photo

3. Sovietpop: Breakfast in Brooklyn
Great lighting, and lots going on


----------



## lozmatic (Sep 1, 2005)

1. Dinky Donuts - exosculate
2. Late shift - Paul Russell
3. A Busy Life - reallyoldhippy


----------



## Firky (Sep 1, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> Firky, for when it comes to counting of votes, can you clarify? Are you voting in reverse, or simply mean the usual 3pts to the first, 2pts second, 1pt third? An ambiguity could well be a deciding factor!



Apologies, they're in reverse order (I dunno why?! Was a long had process.)


----------



## hiccup (Sep 1, 2005)

Blimey, that took a while. Right, I reckon:

1) reallyoldhippy - squaddies
2) Random One - Strike
3) valve - working?

But I liked these a lot as well:
Lazy Llama - spice market, kochi (just noticed the face in the mirror)
sovietpop - stack
snadge - caught kipping
exosculate - tyre man & Dinky Donuts
onket - London Brid
foreigner - trendy marketspace
ill-informed - housewife


----------



## what (Sep 2, 2005)

1. High tied                        Soreen kid/firky
2. Through the barracade     Barking Mad
3. Caught Kipping               Snadge


----------



## sovietpop (Sep 2, 2005)

Very, very difficult to pick only three, some lovely photo's out there.

1. Squaddies really old hippie
2. the office skim
3. late shift paul russell

(other ones I liked are; drunk on duty and high tied soreen/firky
out of tolerance andy
hand robster970
thin blue line barking mad
strike random one and to be honest, too many more to mention)


----------



## Random One (Sep 2, 2005)

1. j26-preparing to set sail

2. soreenkid/firky-high tied

3. foamy-the exam hall


----------



## Random One (Sep 2, 2005)

(i didn't mean to kill the thread!!! come on people keep your votes coming...for me)


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Sep 2, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> come on people keep your votes coming...


Do you think it would be worth starting pointer thread in the employment and/or politics forums? Might appeal to peeps there. If anybody thinks it's a good idea, I'll do it.

There's a lot of good photos this month, would be a shame if not many voted.


----------



## Random One (Sep 2, 2005)

you mean sort of like shameless advertising?! hmmm it might just work


----------



## Derian (Sep 2, 2005)

*Votes*

Hard choice, personal shortlist of eight.

But going for:

First - 'At work? We'd like to be' by Random One

Second - 'Tyre Man' by Exosculate

Third - 'High Tied' by Soreen Kid/Firky



Really liked 'As busy as a' too.


----------



## Addy (Sep 2, 2005)

1. High tied - Firky
2. Preparing to set sail - j26
3. Strike - Random One

some other really good entries though


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 2, 2005)

1.Drunk On Duty --- Firky
2.High Tied--- Firky
3.Sky ---  Firky


that high tied is _really_ excellent work btw Firky.

and i completely missed drunk on duty which would have been my 1st choice (which it is now)had i seen it to begin with.....theyre all excellent...well done.


----------



## snadge (Sep 2, 2005)

1st tyreman/exosculate great, love the contast between the outside ( sunlight) and the "shit, this is me job leek"

2cnd drunk on duty/firky, superb, love the irony cos' of the uniform I was tied between this and high tied but the two in high tied aren't at work firky ( naughty boy ).   still agreat pic   if they were you would have got 3rd n'all.

3 squaddies/ really old hippy, where were you when you took that?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 2, 2005)

1st - drunk on duty - Soreenkid/Firky

2nd - squaddies - reallyoldhippy

3rd - Thin Blue Line - Barking_Mad


----------



## big toe crying (Sep 2, 2005)

I kept picking out photos that I thought were excellent and I ended up with about 12 and had to keep removing them. The final three that stayed are:

drunk on duty
Soreenkid/Firky


high tied
Soreenkid/Firky


squaddies
reallyoldhippy


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 2, 2005)

I've been ordered vote accordingly:

1st 

2nd 

3rd


----------



## Random One (Sep 2, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I've been ordered vote accordingly:
> 
> 1st
> 
> ...


 thats just rude...vote properly!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 2, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> thats just rude...vote properly!



I did! They're in order or preference.


----------



## Firky (Sep 2, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> 2cnd drunk on duty/firky, superb, love the irony cos' of the uniform I was tied between this and high tied but the two in high tied aren't at work firky ( naughty boy ).   still agreat pic   if they were you would have got 3rd n'all.



They were painting the ships for the Fleet Review


----------



## Firky (Sep 2, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> 1.Drunk On Duty --- Firky
> 2.High Tied--- Firky
> 3.Sky ---  Firky
> 
> ...



!!!!

This is a fucking fix.       


You can't all vote for me.


----------



## Random One (Sep 2, 2005)

hehehe


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 2, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> !!!!
> 
> This is a fucking fix.
> 
> ...




well i think they're the best ones....

this isnt the 1st time youve swept the thing...im sure of it!!

theyre excellent....accept it.


----------



## zenie (Sep 2, 2005)

Watch out Paul Russell

1.Drunk On Duty --- Firky
2.High Tied--- Firky
3.Squaddies---reallyoldhippy


----------



## Firky (Sep 2, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> this isnt the 1st time youve swept the thing...im sure of it!!



It aint over until the fat lady sings, dunno why but am grinning me head off lol  

and i cant accept it - makes me feel uncomfortable


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 2, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> It aint over until the fat lady sings, dunno why but am grinning me head off lol
> 
> and i cant accept it - makes me feel uncomfortable



you should be grinning....they ARE great photos. 

and youve just had another near sweep with zenie up there....


----------



## Firky (Sep 2, 2005)

>_<

i really dont like this sweepstake am


----------



## snadge (Sep 2, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> They were painting the ships for the Fleet Review



sorry but HSE on absiel working will not allow 2 on a rope, they were doing it for a laugh, great pic though.


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 2, 2005)

1. squaddies
2. riot 
3. high tied


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Sep 3, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> really old hippy, where were you when you took that?


It was at Chilwell, near Nottingham






			
				reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> The photo was taken from the roof of a bunker we'd occupied. Shortly after it was taken I put the film in a canister and threw it over the lines. Just as well, after being released from arrest the replacement film in my camera had been totally exposed. Not for the first or last time.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 3, 2005)

1.stack...sovietpop
2.interview in progress..sajana
3.flower pickers...lozmatic


----------



## Maidmarian (Sep 3, 2005)

1. squaddies

2. drunk on duty

3. riot


----------



## Zimri (Sep 3, 2005)

1st - drunk on duty

2nd - high tied

3rd - squaddies


----------



## Random One (Sep 4, 2005)

its too late for me to be able to count up votes properly but from what i can see it looks like Firky has won right?

well done dude


----------



## Skim (Sep 4, 2005)

It looks as though High Tied has won by a landslide. Well done Firky!


----------



## Random One (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## hiccup (Sep 4, 2005)

Well done firky, and thanks to alef, who was on thumbnail duty this month.


----------



## zenie (Sep 4, 2005)

Well Done Dude   

Now think of a theme quick


----------



## indicate (Sep 4, 2005)

Well done!


----------



## exosculate (Sep 4, 2005)

I was going to vote last night but i was a bit pissed. 

Well done firky - although i think 'drunk on duty' is a better shot, I thought it was a winner straight away.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 4, 2005)

i knew youd win firky 


***yay firky****


if you pick a good subject (  ) i may enter this one


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Sep 4, 2005)

Well done Firky,


----------



## Firky (Sep 4, 2005)

Fix!
I demand a recount   

Cheers for all the votes and feedback etc. I`ll think of something... need to muse on it for a bit


----------



## Firky (Sep 4, 2005)

Cheors all!

I got a theme


----------



## hiccup (Sep 5, 2005)

Right you lazy fuckers, seeing as no-one else seems to have added up all the votes, I've had a go. This is what I got:

1st place: Firky - High Tied *38*
2nd place: reallyoldhippy - squaddies *21*
3rd place: Firky - Drunk on Parade *19*

I think that's more or less accurate. Congratulations, plaudits and shiny things to the winners. Where's the new thread then?


----------

